

Show HN: anti-procrastination community for startup founders - vanni
http://www.asaclock.com/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=cs1

======
mattwdelong
> receive your 1 years 10% off gift.

Does this mean you will be charging for it? Don't get me wrong, it may be a
good idea to pursue this but perhaps you never considered that people who
procrastinate are likely to be too lazy to sign up, and start using this - let
alone pay for it. "Oh, it's 10 bucks..I'll get my card and do it later"

Maybe I'm confusing procrastination with laziness, but I just don't think this
is something neither type of person would pay for.

Regardless, best of luck!

~~~
vanni
Thank you for your feedback, Matt!

Yeah, I'll charge for it, but with different levels and with a very affordable
entry level.

I'm thinking to people that cannot go straight toward the MVP. They will
benefit for sure from being "controlled" by some peer. Relatives and friends
don't work well for this, they are too much condescending.

Again thank you.

------
vanni
Hi fellow HNers,

I'm Giovanni (aka Vanni) Totaro, founder of asaclock™.

I'm building an effective solution for startup single founders (and would-be
ones) to beat procrastination and ship their damn MVP.

You've never seen such a thing, trust me. Expect a lot of psychological tricks
(opt-in, of course).

Please show your interest now leaving your email for launch notification, or
THE NEXT _GOOD_ THING will never happen. It is up to you.

Feedback is welcome.

Thanks :)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I'm your target market (single founder), and I'm interested in the idea, but
not sure about signing up based on the (sparse) information provided.

Can you give us more of a hint about how it works?

~~~
vanni
Some peers will check every week that you made your self-committed work. And
vice-versa. You will build your reputation putting your face in public. If you
want, your relatives and/or (ex) colleagues/friends will be notified via email
about your behaviour. You'll be ranked as worker and ranked as advisor. You'll
establish a small (let's say 10 people) group of advisors. And really much
more. And all this through a simple and effective web interface. All this
highly configurable to push you where your psychological limit is. And much
more. Really. Thank you for your interest :)

------
jmj4
I like this idea, but the price would have to be quite low for me to consider
paying for it. It seems like you want people to pay to be apart of this. Not
sure that's the way to build a strong, useful community.

I would think about starting with a free version, and if the community grows
strong enough, people will be begging to get in. Charge them then if you want.

~~~
vanni
Thank you for your feedback!

Yes, there will be different level prices. Basic one will be quite low.

But there will not be a free version, because asaclock will be a community of
serious people that think their idea is worth some bucks per month. So
spammers and trolls will be cut out.

Thank you.

~~~
kovacs
Nice unbounce page ;-) (The star icons give it away) Honestly right now it's
not worth anything to anyone and I'm sure you're losing potential signups. I
was going to sign up until I saw that you were going to charge for it. It's
way too early to do that when there's not a clear enough value prop. for
anyone to do so. Take out the "I'm gonna charge you for this" and just see if
people want the thing at all even if it's free. That's my $.02 :-)

~~~
vanni
Eheh, not an unbounce page. All mine on a Linode VPS.

I'll charge for this. So I'm not interested to emails of people who would not
pay for it. According to your idea I would drop "elite" too. No no, we'll be
few and good :)

Thank you for your feedback!

------
petervandijck
Isn't that like an anti-drinking bar for alcoholics?

